# Nice log



## Ironworker (Dec 19, 2010)

I was told on another thread that wood turners would like this.





Anybody interested please contact.


----------



## betterbuilt (Dec 20, 2010)

nice log.


----------



## yardmanlee (Dec 22, 2010)

that would make some beautiful looking bowls


----------



## betterbuilt (Dec 24, 2010)

What kind of log is it. Looks like maple? Ambrosia maple?


----------



## Ironworker (Dec 24, 2010)

Maple, cut it into rounds this morning


----------



## loadthestove (Jan 2, 2011)

wonder what caused those markings????


----------



## mustangwagz (Jan 2, 2011)

PM sent!


----------



## KeyStep (Feb 11, 2011)

I have seen some interesting logs similar on Sugar Maples that have long history of being tapped for Maple Syrup. It may not be the case here but you should be able to tell if the log was tapped. Just a thought.


----------

